# sad day, I think my Milly is BILLY!



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi everyone, today is a sad day for me as I woke up to a pathetic attempt of a crow from my silkie Milly, or should I say Billy. I'm going to have to ship him back but I can't do it till I get another "mom" for the chicks. My chicks are so attached to him they scream when I even hold him! My next birds coming Monday but I want to make sure the babies will be ok. Also I want to make double sure he's actually crowing. Which I'm sure he is but before I call it on him I just have to hear it again. Luckily I got a hen guarantee on him so they are "supposed " to give me another bird. Based on availability! So I don't know... I'm really sad. I became so attached to him! I do know for sure my other two babies are female. I had them DNA tested. Well just wanted to let you all know....  very sad... he's a beautiful bird and so sweet! I just can't have a cockerel. I know the breeder will re home him to a good home it's just my heart is broken. But I guess it's best for Billy and Me....I just worry bout those babies being so attached to him! Do you think they will be ok? Once my new bird gets here? God I pray that one don't crow too! ~sigh~ any encouragement is welcome!! I'm having a rough morning!


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

I a bunch of chicks that the hen was very very attached to, she cried when I sold her chicks but she only cried for a day it was sad but I couldn't keep them all she was just fine after that and still is. So dont worry they will be ok


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

I am so sorry. How old is M(B)illy? I think mine crowed a little around 3-4 months. My Black silkie, "Whitney" turned out to be a "Walter". But I was so attached I couldn't give him away so I kept him even though I am not supposed to have a rooster. Most of my neighbors seem ok with him. Are you sure you can't convince them? I swore I was going to make him a house pet if I had to get rid of him! My other rooster went to a farm sanctuary in PA (thankfully!). But...we were attached to him and were very upset. We still think about him. I feel for you...it isn't the best feeling. Maybe someone on the forum would want him so he doesn't have to be shipped again. Well, again, I am sorry to hear this news. Bummer!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Awww! I agree, convince hubby to keep him. Then you can make your own lil silkies in the silkies.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you so much for your kindness. Yes I'm really chocked up about it. My heart just sunk. My husband said what the heck sounds like a puppy? I knew right away what that sound was.. I ran to the bedroom and opened the door and there he was with the chicks a crowing! He's about 3 months old. I noticed his wattles turning a reddish color just before it happened. My heart is broken. My neighbors would NOT be so forgiving they are mostly a bunch of snobs so a crowing rooster is not something I can get away with at all! Your lucky! But I thought it over and want what's best for him and that best would be shipping back to the breeder where he can get a good home that he deserves! It's going to be hard as hell to do it but it's best for him. I made the call this morning, the call I never wanted to make! To the breeder. I had ordered another bird that was shipping Monday and the breeder said he will put another one in the box to make up for the rooster. Because I bought a hen guarantee so hopefully this time he actually sends me HENS! It's too darn hard to get attached then have to ship back! So I guess Tuesday morning is the day he goes back. I feel like crying! But I guess I got to do it... hope my luck won't be so rotten next time! Thank you much for you're kindness! I really need to hear some kind words! I guess I best tell my son that Milly is Billy and has to go back! This is very difficult for all!!


----------

